# Coralife Aqualight T5NO 24"/30"



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey there,
after reviewing threads and reading Hoppy's reply I want to purchase the Coralife Aqualight T5NO that so many people have on their tanks for my 29G that is 30" long and 18.75" high. 

My question is how it actually looks - I can't seem to find a picture of it anywhere. Do I need a hood to place it on or does it look like their T5HO fixture with the mounting legs? Do I want to get the 30" or will the 24" extend to fit my 30" tank as they oth have the same bulbs. 

If anyone has this fixture or can link me a picture of it on a 30" tank (either size) that would help me out so much. 

Thanks
-Andrew


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

To my knowledge, I had one myself. I had the 30'' one. It have these arms that pulls out on each size that will hold itself up on the tank's side edge. It will sit right on the top of your tank's glass surface. I wouldn't call it mounting legs, but it does however able to mount itself on my Hagen Glo High-Output legs on my Hagen Glo Fixture.


----------



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

The fixture is about 3.25" wide and 1.25" tall. It has wire supports that slide out at each end and allows the fixture to rest on the tank rim. Here's what it looks like on a 20 long.


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

Those replies were just what I was looking for - sp is that the 30" on your 20 long?

If I was to use this light I would need to remove my plastic hood that is currently installed so I would have no other support under the light, does it seem like that is an acceptable installation?


----------



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah, that's the 30" model. you probably could rest the light on the hood, but there wouldn't really be any reason to do so. both of mine are directly over the water. the legs straddle the rim. so there's no chance for the fixture to fall in.


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome! I really appreciate the great replies man. I am pretty sure I will get the 30" then, just need to make sure I don't want a low-end T5H0 right now....even though I know with my DIY CO2 that it will be too much light.


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

Another question for you with this hood - are you running the bulbs that come with it - the 6700K and ColorMax? I saw they also have a 10,000K daylight bulb available. I think those are the only three freshwater bulbs (others were coral, actinic).


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

sp33drhno said:


> The fixture is about 3.25" wide and 1.25" tall. It has wire supports that slide out at each end and allows the fixture to rest on the tank rim. Here's what it looks like on a 20 long.


sorry this is a bit off topic, but ive been looking everywhere for this information. 

would this light be too much for a 20 gallon long that is LOW TECH?


----------



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

orchidman said:


> sorry this is a bit off topic, but ive been looking everywhere for this information.
> 
> would this light be too much for a 20 gallon long that is LOW TECH?


my 20 long is low tech. i don't dose any ferts or co2, and only do water changes once or twice a month. i do use root tabs, which are replenished every four months or so. all the plants and fish are happy. the tank did go through various algae cycles during the first five months, but it's been algae free for past year and a half. of course ymmv.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That Coralife light should be way too much light for a 20 long, 12 inch high tank. If the glass top on the tank is dirty enough it might not be too much. Or if it is suspended about 6 inches above the tank it should work ok.


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

Ya i ran a 30" coralife T5NO duel bulb plant grow and 6700K and it was too much light. I was trying to run a low tech setup too and it didnt go well, i had tons of algea every time i looked. Im going to give a single bulb T5NO a shot and see how that goes.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

let us know how that turns out please


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

Which bulbs do you use sp33der? The stock ones (6700k/colormax)?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I run a coralife 24" t5 HO ove a 29g. I just unscrewed one bulb. It has mounting legs that bring it up about 4" but you need glass to set it on as it doesnt extend the full 30".


----------



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah i use the factory bulbs. i replaced one of them last summer, i think it was the 6700k bulb. so the colormax is nearly 2 years old. the old bulb and overgrown vals shading most of the tank probably help keep algae at bay. its also been set up for nearly two years, so all the parameters are stable.


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

where do you buy 30" single fixture from?


----------



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

i think aquarium guys carries the single bulb fixture. not sure of other sources. 
looks like thatpetplace also has it.

http://www.aquariumguys.com/aqualight-t5-fluorescent-fixture.html
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/10927/product.web


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice to see a busy thread in lighting!


----------



## fast93accord (Nov 14, 2010)

I have the 30" over my 36 bow. its the dual t5no .1 6700 and 1 10k. It's a 
21" tall tank. Only my low light plants do good. Most others grew some and fell apart. I ordered a second coralife fixture yesterday and gonna leave the colormax in it for now. Let's see how 2 wpg does... i may replace the colormax if need be. And if I grow too much algae I'm gonna raise them...


----------



## mpatty (Jan 3, 2011)

So the coralife aqualight T5NO doesnt come with a glass piece to set over your tank and you need to buy that yourself???


----------



## Michael in Texas (Jul 27, 2010)

sp33drhno said:


> The fixture is about 3.25" wide and 1.25" tall. It has wire supports that slide out at each end and allows the fixture to rest on the tank rim. Here's what it looks like on a 20 long.


Are all the Coralife fixtures with this design NO? The reason I ask is that I just acquired 3 of them in an equipment swap, and cannot find any indication of whether they are NO or HO. The tubes are old, and some are HO, and some are NO. I believe the previous owner was as confused as I am!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Coralife makes a 24 and 30 inch aqualight in both t5NO and t5HO.

the HO's to my knowledge have mounting Legs whereas the NO's have metal rods shaped to sit a couple of inches of it on the tank edges. 

The bulbs saying NO and HO should tell ya what kinda fixture it is. HO bulb can sometimes go in an NO Fixture, but NO will NOT go in a HO Fixture.

Hope that helps


----------



## Michael in Texas (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you!

All of my fixtures have the slide-out metal rod extenders on one end, and no mounting legs. My confusion comes from the fact that some of the fixtures have NO tubes, and some have HO tubes. The ones that have HO tubes seem very dim when they are turned on.

Has someone installed the wrong tubes in these fixtures? Can we confirm that the fixtures with the metal slide rods are all NO?

Thanks for the help, this has been driving me crazy for two weeks!

--Michael


----------



## darkcrisis (Jan 21, 2009)

It sounds like someone installed the HO bulbs in a NO fixture. 

I have had a Coralife 48" T5NO fixture for about a year and a half and it has the metal slides. I got a second Coralife 48" T5NO fixture for Christmas and it also has the metal slides on it as well. 

I'm with HolyAngel, The HO models have the mounting legs while the NO have the metal slide.

Hope this helps!


----------



## HOPI (Nov 14, 2010)

This is where I got mine, they carry both T5NO and T5HO fixtures.





http://www.petblvd.com/cgi-bin/pb/ESU58121.html


----------

